# Has anyone tried the new black/gold 3PDT from Tayda?



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 23, 2021)

Black / Gold
Let us know if you have, curious about how they feel.


----------



## peccary (Apr 23, 2021)

I have not, but I just wanted to tag @knucklehead in this thread because I believe I remember him asking about black footwitches a while back.


----------



## Robert (Apr 23, 2021)

I haven't, but I did order one of the heavy force 3PDTs to check out.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 23, 2021)

Might order a black one, as I forgot 2 caps for a build and could get some other tidbits.


----------



## Dali (Apr 23, 2021)

I was not aware of these and did a small Tayda order yesterday...


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 23, 2021)

Dali said:


> I was not aware of these and did a small Tayda order yesterday...


I’ll let you know in a month when they arrive


----------



## knucklehead (Apr 23, 2021)

peccary said:


> I have not, but I just wanted to tag @knucklehead in this thread because I believe I remember him asking about black footwitches a while back.



YAY!

Thanks!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 23, 2021)

Hooboy I need to try the gold one with my gold foil enclosures


----------



## fig (Apr 23, 2021)

LoveMySwitches also has the gold ones. I used one on my black and gold Rangefinder. Nice! I like that black too!


----------



## BurntFingers (Apr 23, 2021)

Are these black and gold switches sized for the breakout PCBs?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 23, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> Are these black and gold switches sized for the breakout PCBs?


The site says it's the same footprint as their red ones, so they should. I ordered a black and a gold one, but my snail mail orders have taken a month recently, so someone will probably be able to confirm before me.


----------



## peccary (Apr 23, 2021)

BurntFingers said:


> Are these black and gold switches sized for the breakout PCBs?


Not sure about the Tayda ones, but the gold ones from LMS fit.


----------



## BurntFingers (Apr 24, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> The site says it's the same footprint as their red ones, so they should. I ordered a black and a gold one, but my snail mail orders have taken a month recently, so someone will probably be able to confirm before me.


I use the blue ones from Tayda. Presumably they're the same thing apart from the colour, the specs read the same to my sleep deprived eye.


----------



## finebyfine (Apr 24, 2021)

Does anyone have a good source for black plastic or metal washers that would work to replace the white nylon washer on these?


----------



## peccary (Apr 24, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Does anyone have a good source for black plastic or metal washers that would work to replace the white nylon washer on these?



I really dislike those nylon washers and always change them out.

LMS has these little metal washers, but they aren't black. I'm sure you could paint them though:









						Metal Foot Switch Washer - Bag of 10
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com
				




The soft click footswitch they sell comes with that washer standard:









						Pro 3PDT Latched Foot Switch - Solder Lugs - Feather Soft Click
					

Perfect for those who prefer a high-quality, soft click 3PDT. Our pro 3PDT latched foot switch features a feather-soft click and high-temperature epoxy.




					lovemyswitches.com
				




And if you're looking for something a little different they sell these nuts, which I really like:









						Anodized Aluminum Nut for Foot Switches
					

Set apart your guitar effect pedal design with anodized aluminum nuts for 3pdt foot switches. Choose from six colors, including silver and gold.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 24, 2021)

I don't use the plastic washers. Just the nut 🌰


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 24, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Does anyone have a good source for black plastic or metal washers that would work to replace the white nylon washer on these?


You can just not use the plastic washer, the black 3pdt comes with a slim black metal washer (according to the second pic on the product page).





peccary said:


> And if you're looking for something a little different they sell these nuts, which I really like:


Tayda also have these nuts now, but not the black one.


----------



## knucklehead (Apr 30, 2021)

Just a FYI









						Dress Nut for Foot Switches
					

Dress up your finished pedal or project for a super-polished look. Our dress nut for foot switches covers the mounting nut for most standard foot switches.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## peccary (Apr 30, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> Just a FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that in their email today. More little bits to buy! I'd love to see that style for LED bezels too.


----------



## knucklehead (Apr 30, 2021)

peccary said:


> Saw that in their email today. More little bits to buy! I'd love to see that style for LED bezels too.



. . . . in black.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 30, 2021)

Looking forward to see if anyone has a good experience with these. Gonna do a pretty big tayda order in about a month— the black footswitch would look great on one of the pedals I have planned


----------



## finebyfine (May 8, 2021)

Just got two of the black ones in a recent order. Really impressed with them. Lightweight but sturdy, low actuation force. Once I go through the rest of my switches in my footswitch drawer these are probably gonna be the only ones I order unless silver makes more sense.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 8, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Just got two of the black ones in a recent order. Really impressed with them. Lightweight but sturdy, low actuation force. Once I go through the rest of my switches in my footswitch drawer these are probably gonna be the only ones I order unless silver makes more sense.


Glad to hear this, got a couple coming in the slow mail, and having that choice of colors is quite nice.


----------



## Texasbluezman (May 10, 2021)

Both of those look sweet! They'll be on my next order for sure.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Mar 13, 2022)

Anyone who has used the black foot switches able to comment on how they've held up after a year-- both physically, and in terms of the black finishes durability


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2022)

finebyfine said:


> Does anyone have a good source for black plastic or metal washers that would work to replace the white nylon washer on these?


Stompbox parts has the nylon washer in black


----------



## carlinb17 (Mar 13, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Anyone who has used the black foot switches able to comment on how they've held up after a year-- both physically, and in terms of the black finishes durability


Mines about six months old for both the delay and reverb no issues so far


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Mar 14, 2022)

Had mine in a few circuits, up to about a year old now, and they all still work great. No finish dings, still have a good, positive "click". None have seen heavy use, however; maybe 1-3 clicks a day..


----------

